# Bicicletas Riders



## chewaz (Aug 8, 2012)

Hola, me encontre en MercadoLibre un marco Riders Judge, me dijeron que era una marca mexicana, asi que les pregunto (soy de Peru). Que tal es ese modelo? Es doble suspension y viene con un RockShox hidraulico, el modelo no lo se. Vale la pena? Lo venden en $220 aprox. solo el marco. Que tipo de uso aguanta? Gracias.

Adjunto una foto.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, segun tengo entendido es una marca mexicana y hacen cuadros de gama baja, yo no lo recomendaria para algun uso serio en la montaña, me imagino que $220 son dolares yo te recomendaria buscar algo de alguna marca de bicis conocida de modelos usados, definitivamente no la compraria,saludos.


----------

